# Echinodorus .....



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I rescued these echinodorus species from my LFS from total melting( they had no roots for plants sake)

The first one i think is bleheri.It grows in mytank for 5 months.
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a138/dukydaf/echinodorus.jpg

And the second one was sold to me as amazonicus but i doubt it. I had recued him for 2 weeks now. THe substate in the pot is topsoil with sand and gravel.It started to grow new roots.
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a138/dukydaf/savedechinodorus.jpg

You see the red leaf over there.That is a new one i think it is because of the strong light 5*36W over 62 G

Am i right with tha clasification any tips or advices aprecieted.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first one is definitely Echinodorus martii. The second is a small plant, but it looks like one of the large Amazon swords, such as E. amazonicus or E. bleheri.


----------

